# Gckfa question?



## Redalert08 (May 30, 2011)

I've talked to a few guys that want to have a meeting and talk about stuff again so my question is who is in charge of the meetings? Cause I don't want to make anyone mad and do it myself so I want to ask to see if anyone knows.

Thank, chase


----------



## PBTH (Oct 1, 2007)

I'm not a part of the association, but I don't see why it would make anyone mad if we did it on our own. Of course we should definitely involve GCKFA. Let them know so they can send out invites, along an invite thread on here and possibly a few fliers at the local yak and tackle shops for newbies. Or I'm fine with an impromptu one next weekend.


----------



## Redalert08 (May 30, 2011)

Well I would do that but there are a few member of gckfa who work really hard to make meetings happen and they are the yakers ultimate resource on the gulf coast and we have designated people who organize meetings, rigging clinics, tournaments, ect. We will have a meeting before the end of the month though.

Chase


----------



## Flatspro (Oct 3, 2007)

Wirelessly posted

Chase I will contact Ferd or Ted and see what they say maybe one will chime in. We do need a meeting just for fun atleast! 

Chad


----------



## Yaksquatch (Mar 23, 2009)

Redalert08 said:


> I've talked to a few guys that want to have a meeting and talk about stuff again so my question is who is in charge of the meetings? Cause I don't want to make anyone mad and do it myself so I want to ask to see if anyone knows.
> 
> Thank, chase


Ted, Ferd, Pat, and the rest of the crew definitely work their @$$es off for the club, especially to get everything lined up for the spring tournament. I doubt they'd be offended if you wanted to organize a get-together. You'd probably just want to check with them to be sure there's not something already in the works. Probably take the extra work off their hands

Alex


----------



## reboot_me (Jul 8, 2011)

Let me introduce myself to the kayaking section of the PFF my name is Michael Clubbs. I was one of the founding members of the GCKFA and volunteered my energy and time to establish a kayak fishing organization by creating the web site and social media. We are all volunteers working to promote the sport of Kayak Fishing in the local area, saying that we all also have full time jobs . The GCKFA is always looking for volunteers to assist or even take over some of the many responsibilities that are placed on any not-for-profit organization. I had to move away form the Pensacola area and have been supporting the organization from Arkansas. So you can see we are still very much involved in our support of the GCKFA. What can you do, volunteer!!!

A courtesy contact with Ferd and Ted would be greatly appreciated. 
Help us help you! volunteer and make suggestions!

Thanks!
Mike


----------



## Redalert08 (May 30, 2011)

Flatspro said:


> Wirelessly posted
> 
> Chase I will contact Ferd or Ted and see what they say maybe one will chime in. We do need a meeting just for fun atleast!
> 
> Chad


Chad you remember at the rigging clinic we discussed who was doing what like me and you were doing tournaments I'm just trying to find out who was given the task of scheduling meetings, if I can't find out I'll just make one it's not a big deal I just wanted to let whoever that was that we need a meeting shortly.

Chase


----------



## need2fish (Oct 2, 2007)

At the rigging clinic (aug 13th) - i think once every other month was mentioned as an official club meeting frequency - I can't recall who volunteered to organize them though. If anybody remembers maybe they will chime in - I'm sure the help will be appreciated. 

In the past there have been regular weekly and/or monthly PFF get togethers (not really club meetings since there is really no PFF club with dues etc.) at Sams and the Oar house in Pcola, the Oval office in Milton, etc. Would love to see some get togethers for yakkers like that but I admit I'm too lazy to try and put anything together (but not too lazy to show up and drink a beer . Unfortunately for us Navarites - there's not a lot of places and probably less people over this way. Never really needed a formal meeting for those - just a group of folks that want to meetup and have a few beers or a bite to eat.


----------



## ycanti (Jul 13, 2011)

The City of Pensacola Parks and Recreation, and the GULF Coast Kayak Fishing Association (GCKFA) will be working together to hold kayak workshops.

The class will be held Wednesday, 14 September 7:00 PM 9:00 PM at the Bay View Senior Center at Bay View Park.

This will be a classroom environment discussing safety and rigging. The following Saturday, 17 September from 8:00 AM - 11:00 AM we will be assisting those with kayaks in rigging. We need support of the members of the GCKFA to get the word out to others interested in the sport. I will post on the home webpage the time and location of this event. After a meeting with the powers to be, We will let you know how many riggers I need the following Saturday. So if you are interested please post on this thread. In addition We Ted and Ferd are working on GCKFA brochures, a photo album with rigged kayaks and a mission statement of the organization. These items will be picked up within the next week. The City of Pensacola Parks and Recreation will make other brochures to be distributed to those attending the classes.

Our Point of contact is;
Mike Collinsworth

Please volunteer if you can assist in promoting the sport of kayak fishing.


----------



## PBTH (Oct 1, 2007)

I think there is way too much thought going into this proposed get together. All I want to do is have a root beer, eat something, and shoot the bull about kayak fishing for a few hours with any and all who'd care to join in. This should be easy to accomplish. Yaksquatch and I do this exact thing after almost every trip at the Whataburger in Gulf Breeze. The more the merrier. I'm going to give it another 24hrs for something to congeal out of the previous posts and after that I'll post my own when and where.


----------



## need2fish (Oct 2, 2007)

PBTH said:


> I think there is way too much thought going into this proposed get together.


I propose we form a commission and develop a report with a 20 point plan...... 

Can you develop an outline Taylor?


----------



## Robin (Mar 22, 2011)

Where is Bay View Park??


----------



## need2fish (Oct 2, 2007)

Here ya go

http://www.outdoorgulfcoast.com/bayview-park-pensacola/


----------



## Team Hobie (Oct 9, 2007)

Chase check your PMs and call me.


----------



## DTFuqua (Jan 30, 2012)

I recently joined through paypal but haven't gotten confirmation from the GCKFA or even any kind of acknowledgement. Does this organization still exist? Is there anything beyond last years web site ? Can't find anything on current contacts or a forum. Can anyone update me on anything I need to do or person to contact?


----------



## ycanti (Jul 13, 2011)

Moved alot to Facebook will send you link in just a minute


----------



## DTFuqua (Jan 30, 2012)

I've been to facebook just not very comfortable with facebook. I never actually wanted to use facebook so I never learned how to use it. I guess I have finally changed from early adopter to behind the times with technology. I did find an email address in my paypal reciept and sent a message to the hotmail account.


----------



## reboot_me (Jul 8, 2011)

Terry,

Email reply sent, I also courtesy copied the executive members of the GCKFA.

Mike


----------



## ycanti (Jul 13, 2011)

Sorry for your troubles, we will get it resolved


----------



## ycanti (Jul 13, 2011)

http://www.facebook.com/GCKFA/


----------



## ycanti (Jul 13, 2011)

let me know if that link works


----------



## reboot_me (Jul 8, 2011)

The preferred FaceBook link for the Gulf Coast kayak Fishing Association is as follows;
http://www.facebook.com/GCKFA/


----------



## It'll Fish (Oct 2, 2007)

Don't like not having the forum on GCKFA ! Even tho there wasn't a lot 
of activity it was an on going log of past and present activity you could go 
back to, not like Facebook where after a few months the post are gone.


----------



## bbarton13 (May 4, 2009)

Wirelessly posted (Iphone )



It'll Fish said:


> Don't like not having the forum on GCKFA ! Even tho there wasn't a lot
> of activity it was an on going log of past and present activity you could go
> back to, not like Facebook where after a few months the post are gone.


Thats why we all use this forum, no need to post on 2 forums


----------



## reboot_me (Jul 8, 2011)

This has been a sore subject for me as the original webmaster for the GCKFA. I too like the forum and a dedicated website to promote the sport of kayak fishing. Needless to say I was out voted! So please voice your opinions maybe we can make a change for the better.


----------



## It'll Fish (Oct 2, 2007)

bbarton13 said:


> Wirelessly posted (Iphone )
> 
> 
> 
> Thats why we all use this forum, no need to post on 2 forums


Why have a GCKFA then? 
Why pay the dues?
I've fished 4 Tournaments and I think it still need to be up 
and running.


----------



## bbarton13 (May 4, 2009)

Wirelessly posted (Iphone )



It\'ll Fish said:


> bbarton13 said:
> 
> 
> > Thats why we all use this forum, no need to post on 2 forums
> ...


I agree that there still should be a page and a forum would be good also but alot people still we come here more than there unless we make it very big. But i pay my dues not to get a bunch of stuff in return. I pay to help promote and support kayak fishing. Not only that our dues help out with the tournaments, rigging classes, and camp outs.


----------



## DTFuqua (Jan 30, 2012)

Thanks all. I'm a new comer, haven't even gotten boat wet yet, so I'll work with whatever is there to the best of my ability. But yea, even though there is a kayak listing in this forum, I was hoping for more interaction than goes through the kayak list here. I guess there isn't enough time enough for fishing AND playing around on the internet. ( thats a joke son) I'll be here and there if it shows up again.


----------



## ycanti (Jul 13, 2011)

Dtf, I'm new to this also, I've rigged my yak with Walmart and lowes supply's. I still haven't caught anything to brag about. There are ppl out there that will be glad to help us. We just have to ask? Don't give up by no means just a few questions and someone will pipe in.


----------



## DTFuqua (Jan 30, 2012)

I'll more than likely be asking a lot of really dumb sounding questions eventually. Along with never being in a kayak, I haven't went fishing in over thirty years. And back then, I wasn't worth a darn at it. I just have very little time to get out and play right now. When the opportunity presents itself, to start with, I'm gonna just find an easy place to put in and try to learn to paddle my boat. I just today went back to Academy and bought a paddle. Also got my PFD today at wally world. Just need the time to go play for now.


----------



## ycanti (Jul 13, 2011)

Let me know when you want to practice. You can come over to the bayou with me, nice easy flats to learn in


----------



## reboot_me (Jul 8, 2011)

You will find that most if not every one in the kayak community will be more than happy to share idea's and adventures with yea. If you have any questions or suggestion please feel free to contact me ....

Michael Clubbs
Gulf Coast kayak Fishing Association


----------



## DTFuqua (Jan 30, 2012)

ycanti said:


> Let me know when you want to practice. You can come over to the bayou with me, nice easy flats to learn in


Which bayou? I don't know of any set time I can do anything yet but Bayview is the closest to me place to put in that I know of and was just gonna go there to start. Need all the stars to align for warm weather and free time. There is a place at Lilian Hwy and 98 I think it is that looks like a boat ramp/put in place. The people next door to the spot I'm referring to have a high privacy fence between them and what looks like the landing. It looks like a nice easy, small water place to play in but I don't know anything about it. I was/am thinking it may be a good place to learn to handle the kayak and fish at the same time once I get that far in learning my kayak. Any information about this area would be appreciated.


----------



## reboot_me (Jul 8, 2011)

I have the Gulf Coast Kayak Fishing Association Forum ported over and is now hosted off of my personal site, I ask that you test it out and provide feedback... I am looking for functionality and category layout feedback and suggestions. At this time I am unable to change the style sheet configuration to allow dates on each thread/post, but I will continue to work the issue as time permits. Please follow the link off of the home page http://gulfcoastkayakfishing.com/

Thanks
Mike Clubbs
GCKFA


----------



## ycanti (Jul 13, 2011)

Our place is on bayou grande real close to the navy base launch from the back yard


----------



## DTFuqua (Jan 30, 2012)

That has to be so cool living on the bayou. Once I get scheduling down with the people that are supposed to start helping with Cathy, I'll try to set up some time to take you up on that. First trip will likely be a spur of the moment thing and probably go to Bayview Park being its so close. Don't they have a swim area that I could possibly use to get used to getting on and off they kayak as long as there aren't any swimmers at the time?


----------

